# Array 'Wiederbenuezten' - Map



## Comp-Freak (27. Jun 2007)

ich lade mihr karten mit verschiedenen groessen in ein spiel rein wenn sie benoetigt werden. Das problem ist das sie verschiedene groessen haben... Wie kann man ein array wiederbenuezten oder groesse tauschen?

(schlechter) Pseudocode:

```
karte= new array... 10X10
loadmap(array)
if(character move to different map)
karte.cler // ?
karte = new array... 50X34 // Geht das?
loadmap(array)
```

geht das irgendwie? oder muss ich da vectoren benuezten? die karte ist 2D also waren vectoren ziemlich umstaendlich :shock: .

danke fuer die hilfe


----------



## Drake (27. Jun 2007)

Ja das geht, du initialisiert deinen vorhandenen Array einfach neu mit der gewünschten größe und befüllst ihn mit seinem neuen Inhalt


----------



## Comp-Freak (28. Jun 2007)

Danke. Frisst das irgendwie memory oder so was?


----------



## Quaxli (28. Jun 2007)

Wenn Du das Array vergrößerst, erhöht sich logischerweise auch der Speicherbedarf (vorher 10 x 10 , dann 50 x 34). 
Da sich Dein "fressen" auf unnötigen Speicherbedarf bezieht würde ich mal mit "nein" antworten.


----------



## Comp-Freak (28. Jun 2007)

Wenn das so ist dan ist mein problem geloest  Danke.


----------

